# compost



## Nick16 (31 Dec 2008)

i have a bag of compost outside and it says it contains NPK and trace elements. can i use in in my tank? would it go right on the glass at the very bottom below things like aquabasis and special aquarium plant substrates. i can also get some sphagnum moss peat, is it worth mixing this with my peat or is it not worth getting. cheers.


----------



## Nick16 (31 Dec 2008)

bump


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (31 Dec 2008)

be very careful with terrestrial composts, more often than not they contain NH4 as part of their fertiliser mix.  Same with terrestrial liquid fert mixes.

Aquatic plants dont require anything like the levels of ferts that terrestrial ones do, so most terrestrial growing mediums are way to rich for a tank.  You might get away with soaking it and mixing it with garden soil/sand, but I'd be very wary.


----------



## Nick16 (31 Dec 2008)

il leave that well alone then, or would a very fine sprinkling be of any use? il just get some sphagnum.


----------

